# pomp pics from today gulf shores



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

6 pomps in Gulf Shores


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice! What you catch them on?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a big ole Whiting too! 

Jim


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

All the fish came on sand fleas. We did try shrimp, but the fish wanted sand fleas. I did rake them up, but it took alot of work to get them. All the fish came between 3pm and 5pm.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

NICE :thumbup:


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

